# Appli de gestion d'un conservatoire de musique



## gigab (9 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Après maintes recherches, sans trouver vraiment ce que je cherche, je me résous à poster ici.
En fait je travaille dans un conservatoire de musique et le logiciel administratif devient insuffisant pour le travail que l'on fait.

Je recherche donc parmi les développeurs d'applications libres p) des personnes qui pourraient développer quelque chose de modulaire (avec des plugins en quelque sorte) de telle sorte que au départ ce soit un programme spécifique mais qu'il puisse être modulé par la suite pour correspondre au besoin de chacun.

Je parle de développeurs d'applis libres car le prix qu'on m'en a déjà demandé avoisine les 3000 euros et là c'est vraiment pas possible pour moi 
Après il est normal de donner quelque chose, à négocier 

Merci d'avance pour vos propositions.

Bon dimanche !


----------



## Nyx0uf (9 Mai 2010)

Heu ça m'étonnerait que tu trouves quelqu'un qui veuille bien coder un logiciel de la sorte gratuitement, 3000 je trouve ça pas chère déjà..


----------



## Tominou (6 Juin 2010)

Salut, 
Comme dit précédemment, 3000 pour un logiciel particulier c'est pas très cher... après il faut que tu vois, si ce n'est pas pressé, par le biais d'IUT informatique, à celui de Caen, nous avons eu le projet 1A/2A qui est le développement d'application, c'est réalisé sur 2 ans minimum sans garanti de résultat, mais en général le résultat est pas mal... le développement est gratuit, mais sans garanti je le rappelle. 
Sinon tu peux te tourner vers des logiciel comme filemaker qui peuvent peut être produire ce que tu veux. Il me semble que c'est un équivalent d'access... mais je me trompe peut être...


----------



## ntx (6 Juin 2010)

gigab a dit:


> Je parle de développeurs d'applis libres car le prix qu'on m'en a déjà demandé avoisine les 3000 euros et là c'est vraiment pas possible pour moi


Comme dit, c'est vraiment pas cher car ça ne fait que quelques jours de travail, environ deux semaines :rateau:


----------

